# Spear gun ?



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Who works on the air filled spear guns local?? I might be in search of new resorce to rid the sandbar sharks while I fish. Had a 4 to 5 footer breeze by the son an I, So went to shore an walked out waist deep an cast from there only to pull in 3 black tips. I like eating, not being eaten,, LOL .. ole Carver


----------

